# Purebred Texas Renose Pitbull



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

hi im selling a purebred texas rednose so msg me back if your interested


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

marcat92 said:


> hi im selling a purebred texas rednose so msg me back if your interested


Texas rednose?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

so what bloodlines?  (cane)


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*pitbull*

shes a red coulor and shes not any bloodline i dunno which she is if she has some because i bought her off some guy and didn't want him to sell her to some abusive home so i bought her off him


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Texas Red nose???? Ummmmmm...... No such thing!! Maybe a American pitbull terrier, But not a "Texas red nose"


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> shes a red coulor and shes not any bloodline i dunno which she is if she has some because i bought her off some guy and didn't want him to sell her to some abusive home so i bought her off him


No offence but your first post on this site is to sell a purebred texas rednose but she isnt papered an dyou have no idea of her bloodline so how exactly is she pure?

Glad you got her out of the abusive home!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

She is cute, i wouldnt mind another..


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Yeah A Purebred Texas Rednose*

u haven't heard of a texas rednose....well u shoudl look more into the breed lol if u own a pitbull u should find out her breed i have already taken her to the vert and they conferimed she was a texas rednose PUREBRED thats the words that came outta TWO different vets


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> shes a red coulor and shes not any bloodline i dunno which she is if she has some because i bought her off some guy and didn't want him to sell her to some abusive home so i bought her off him


it doesnt sound like to me that Im the one who is confused here. I still want to know how you know she is pure anything if you have no papers. lol

As far as looking into the breed maybe you should try it. SHOW ME ONE PIECE OF EVIDENCE of it as an actuall bloodline and Ill retract all my statements and apologize! Just one shred of evidence, one pedigree with TEXAS REDNOSE in it! DEAL? or NO DEAL?


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*bet*

I have my money on Oldfort because I have never heard of it either and I have been breeding for a long time as well as oldfort....LOL


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hehe,
texas red nose,roflmao..I hope your not buying into that,unfortunatly it isnt the first time ive heard somebody say that.Your from texas and you own a rednose apbt so its a texas rednose,lol.Fine ive owned a californa rednose then he was one hell of a surfer but a bit of a hippy and just sat on the couch and smoked weed all day,lol.Seriously you may have a red nose apbt,but texas red nose is just something you folks in texas say,it dosent mean nada,hasnt been proven or titled no grchs nothing..Come on man,your killing me...


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

damn, so I guess there's no florida red nose either. I was lied to


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

There is a TX Rednose Kennel but thats it. NO bloodline and even the kennels dosent register them as TX rednose anything!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

This is too funny.... rofl


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:rofl: this is a great thread I love to have a good laugh. Cane that is great a surfer APBT love it!!!!


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Wow*

u guys most not know ANYTHING about pitbulls here are the breed types:
Blue Pit Bulls
Red Pit Bulls.
Merle Pit Bull 
colours :brindle, black, chocolate, white, various shades of brown including fawn and buckskin Moo Moo patterns.


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Wow*

u guys most not know ANYTHING about pitbulls here are the breed types:
Blue Pit Bulls
Red Pit Bulls.
Merle Pit Bull 
colours :brindle, black, chocolate, white, various shades of brown including fawn and buckskin Moo Moo patterns. and i have her papers lmao dumb asses


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dude you forgot to list"texas rednose"..


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

marcat92 said:


> u guys most not know ANYTHING about pitbulls here are the breed types:
> Blue Pit Bulls
> Red Pit Bulls.
> Merle Pit Bull
> colours :brindle, black, chocolate, white, various shades of brown including fawn and buckskin Moo Moo patterns. and i have her papers lmao dumb asses


LMAO! OMG! What does her papers say who's her parents?


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

marcat92 said:


> u guys most not know ANYTHING about pitbulls here are the breed types:
> Blue Pit Bulls
> Red Pit Bulls.
> Merle Pit Bull
> colours :brindle, black, chocolate, white, various shades of brown including fawn and buckskin Moo Moo patterns. and i have her papers lmao dumb asses


 This is why we are facing bsl there are way to many idiots out there like this guy.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

napsndreds said:


> damn, so I guess there's no florida red nose either. I was lied to


I think in florida they call them GATOR PITTS! LMAO!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> u guys most not know ANYTHING about pitbulls here are the breed types:
> Blue Pit Bulls
> Red Pit Bulls.
> Merle Pit Bull
> colours :brindle, black, chocolate, white, various shades of brown including fawn and buckskin Moo Moo patterns. and i have her papers lmao dumb asses


wow man not only was that stupid and misinformed but you posted it twice!!!!! BLUES<RED AND MERELS are all colors.

LOL listing colors as a breed. There is only one breed of APBT and that is APBT!


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

marcat92 said:


> u guys most not know ANYTHING about pitbulls here are the breed types:
> Blue Pit Bulls
> Red Pit Bulls.
> Merle Pit Bull
> colours :brindle, black, chocolate, white, various shades of brown including fawn and buckskin Moo Moo patterns. and i have her papers lmao dumb asses


omg how did we start getting so many idiots to this site... sorry but like oldfort said Blue , Red, White , Merle, "MOO-MOO" pattern LOL are all colors example

here we go
I have a blue male in my avatar
he is Blue in color BUT his bloodlines are Chaos, Watchdog mostly with a little RE and Gotty, on bottom in the 5th or 6th ge the RE and 3rd generation Gotty.

then I have a blue female 
she is lue in color and she is Chaos, watchdog

then I have a red male/red nose
he is red with a red nose BUT his bloodline is VIRGNIA RED NOSE no no no (sorry had to throw that it) LOL no his bloodlines are REDBOY/JEEP

Then I have a "Moo-Moo" pattern LOL (sorry that cracks me up)
she is white with red patches or like you say moo-moo colored but her bloodlines are Boy/Jocko.

anyway what I am trying to say is that What you are saying are colors Red or Red nose are not bloodlines , nor blue nose, nor merle and as for breeds they are all one breed American Pitbull Terriers...

anyway i have enclosed pics of my Virgnia Blue nose female
my virgnia Moo-Moo Female 
and my Virgnia red nose male 
and then of course the pic of my Virgnia Blue nose male in my avatar
oh waut If I bought them in NC are they NC Blue noses?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a Kentucky Red Nose and a Blue Grass Brindle. 

Sadies (Kentucky Red Nose)
Sire - Abraham Lincoln
Dam - Marie Antionette

Mary Jane (Blue Grass Brindle)
Sire - Jimmy Buffet
Dam - Drew Berrymore

What??? You guys don't believe me??? Don't you people know anything?? Gosh!!! :stupid:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well geeee wizzz!!! A Moo moo patteren!!!! Are you for real!!!! Before you come on here and tell these people that they know nothing, I think you better go and buy some books on pitbulls, Cuz you are the one that knows nothing!!! Who in this forum has papers that says their dogs are "Purebred Texas rednosed Pitbulls" Or any of those dogs. If you do, i will give you $1000 seriously!!!:flush:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Hey Little Boy Blue, I've got a Virginia blue nose too....lol Since color seem to be the bloodline line now, I guess UKC is gonna need to change all our paperwork...lmao

This has really struck my funny bone! ....ROFL


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha Hey!!! I have 2 canadian black noses!!!! For real man!!!! They were born here, so they have to be Canadian.. and their noses are black!!!!


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got a Texas Blue Ball with red moo-moo spots... He's always angry and scratching but that's what you get with those spotted Texas Blue Balls. Comes with the breed. :thumbsup:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!! Hahaha:hammer:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

tjy52 said:


> I've got a Texas Blue Ball with red moo-moo spots... He's always angry and scratching but that's what you get with those spotted Texas Blue Balls. Comes with the breed. :thumbsup:


LLMMAAOO..


----------



## bullbreedhelper (Oct 18, 2006)

*Bet2*

I agree with OldFort. I have had to change the breed laws in my home town and i have done many hours of research on the breed, as well in contact with the ukc, ckc, and the akc and there is no bloodline of a texas rednose pit. sorry man.


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

bully said:


> I think in florida they call them GATOR PITTS! LMAO!


Hahaha yeah man im not really one to talk about the types of pitbulls out there. However I did work at a pet shop and some guy came in asking about food for his dogs and he was saying they were gators. I looked it up, and came up with some photos, I think its the design on the back of the pitbull. Looks like scales going down the top of their back. I dunno but yeah so theres texas rednoses and florida gator pits now


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

My fave.... Is the chinesse(?) Blue nose!!!! hahahahaha Any one heard of that one??oke:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive got two fierce TN MNT BLUE noses and one TN MNT BRINDLE........lookout.!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

I suggest you have a look at this link:
http://www.pitbullsoforegon.com/rednosed.html
Pit bull history is most fascinating ...hope you will enjoy the reading just like I did.
Wish you could change your mind and keep your beautiful red nosed Pit with you.
Does any of you guys have a pic to post of a pure Old Family Red Nose Pit?
Ciao
upruns:


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

This is Trap He was Registerd


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*omg*

gingerbread man please dont take this the wrong way becasue I absolutley never say bad things about anyone usually but was the dog pictured your dog? if so, what was all over his rear end and back?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Fleas i hope??? I know Harley has them right now, and they are so hard to get rid of!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to know if I can register Mikado and Chalice as Minnesota black noses.

I think those sores are hot spots or fleas. My matayah has a few I think she allergries I would take her to the vet but she acts so stupid she is 1/2pit 1/2 chesapeak and you almost have to carry her in.


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*well i was lied to then*

so she is a red nosed apbt but i have her registration and shots her parents were called italian stud and inferno both red nosed u may not know the kennal name because is in canada ontario


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

You have registration pepers for her? What do they say her bloodline is? 

Just curious. She looks like a really cute pup.


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*shes from...*

shes form ukc registered pitbulls 3rd generation


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Im in Ontario Canada and i talk to alot of the breeders here, there are only a few!!!! Let me know, Maybe we got our dogs from the same people????:thumbsup:


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*hey*

maybe we did wheres ur from???


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Global Kennels in Wilsonville Ontario.. 
www.globalkennels.7h.com
check out Panteras MOM and DAD
Scrappy and Nakita...


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*ok*

italian stud and inferno i got her form ontario trenton i while back when i went there


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh ok,  That woulda been cool to know someone with Pantera sibs!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*that would be cool*

that would be pritty cool eh well now that every knows shes for real lol illl just check some topics out


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

lol Enjoy!!!! :cheers: Hey maybe our dogs could be related!!! Who knows!!! Hahaha I dont lol....


----------



## marcat92 (Oct 11, 2006)

*lol*

nope we dont know it is possible tho


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Haha ya now im being a bug.... LOL


----------

